# Market - My Apps Not Showing Purchased/installed Apps



## mailman1175

This may not be just a DX issue, depending on how this shakes out. But for now, here's where I think it belongs.

About a week ago, I noticed My Apps in the Android Market was empty. Nothing I had purchased or installed was showing. Just a blank page with a My Apps header. I'd been bouncing between a few Gingerbread ROMs the last week or two, trying to find something I liked. At the time, I was about 12 hours into a Liberty AOSP run. I'd been on Apex-2.*somethingorother before that, and I flashed a few other ROMs after that (SSM-602v3; Shuji-2.5; and now Liberty 3v1.0), and all exhibited the same Market behavior _fresh out of the box_ - no apps or data restored.

A quick Google search showed a number of folks posting up on different fora, experiencing similar issues (some or all of their purchased apps not appearing in Market -> My Apps), but no solutions. I contacted Android Market support, made no mention of being rooted or on a custom ROM - I told them I was fresh off a factory reset - asked what the deal was. They asked if I was running an unauthorized operating system. I played dumb (Huh? What's that?), and the next response I got from them seems to indicate that they know that I'm running an "unauthorized operating system".

To be clear, I can still purchase apps. I can manually/individually update my apps. I just can't see them all in one place on my phone. I can set them to auto-update (having flashed the Market-3.3.11.apk), but they still either will only update manually or they don't show any notification of being updated automagically.

Anyway, this isn't a ROM bug, since it's happening on a number of different roms from different "family trees", so to speak. It's not a DNS bug, since I get the same behavior on wifi or 3G, no matter where I am. It only started happening after flashing a few different ROMs and reactivating my Google account a few times. And Google's acting like they _know_ I'm on a rooted ROM. Obviously they can get an idea of what I'm doing, just by looking at what apps I've purchased&#8230; but still&#8230; if they're limiting access to the Market based on the fact that I'm running custom firmware, we may be seeing a new, and very large, hurdle being erected in front of Android enthusiasts who demand to use their property to its full potential.

If I get to some point of resolution with the Market support folks, I may post the email conversation here for reference. For now, this is an open question, IMO.


----------



## blackadept

Try going into your manage apps in settings, then force stopping and reopen. If it persists try clear data, if it still persists then try uninstall updates.

Also try using the fix license apk, tho I don't have the link handy, I'll try to find it later.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bldrman6

I am having the same problem as mailman1175.(well said). I have sbf to old version and Market shows all my apps but when I update to .602 ,I get the blank screen in My Market Apps. Twice sbf, uninstall market and data and still blank screen. Titanium backup does its job but I still have blank screen. After sbf I have to remember each purchased app to reinstall. I think we may have a new type of issue outside of the Droid x.
If you can help a brother out .


----------



## dscarfogliero

I have the same issue. I really hope Google I'd working on a fix and this gets resolved soon.

As a little side note, my Google Apps account shows my apps but not my main Google account.


----------



## Total.telecom

same problem, wtf are they blocking users that have unauthorized ROMs?


----------



## mailman1175

blackadept said:


> Try going into your manage apps in settings, then force stopping and reopen. If it persists try clear data, if it still persists then try uninstall updates.
> 
> Also try using the fix license apk, tho I don't have the link handy, I'll try to find it later.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Did you ever find that apk? I find several references to a patched build.prop, and @JRummy16 has some files on his site, but I don't know if they're for Liberty 3.


----------



## mailman1175

I've done some poking around, and if I'm not mistaken, Liberty 2 had similar problems. It looks like there was a build.prop patch implemented to solve it. I wonder if something similar isn't in order here. I pinged kejar, but no response yet.

Another possibility is that Google is using something new to verify the authenticity of the Market app we're using, and because we're on a leaked version, it's failing.


----------



## blackadept

no I haven't had time to find the script. In the meantime tho you can try this apk. Also mind posting your build.prop, it is used for market authorization and phone recognition as well.


----------



## mailman1175

blackadept said:


> no I haven't had time to find the script. In the meantime tho you can try this apk. Also mind posting your build.prop, it is used for market authorization and phone recognition as well.


The .apk didn't solve the problem.

Here's my build.prop:



Code:


# begin build properties<br />
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh<br />
# 3G TurboCharger by zeppelinrox.<br />
# DO NOT DELETE COMMENTS. DELETING COMMENTS WILL BREAK UNINSTALL ROUTINE!<br />
# Homework... see links for resources used.<br />
# [url="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=595108"]http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=595108[/url]<br />
# [url="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=924440"]http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=924440[/url]<br />
# [url="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5123531&postcount=46"]http://forum.xda-dev...31&postcount=46[/url]<br />
# [url="http://www.nickshertzer.com/wordpress/?p=600"]http://www.nickshert...ordpress/?p=600[/url]<br />
ro.ril.hsxpa=2<br />
ro.ril.gprsclass=10<br />
ro.ril.hep=1<br />
ro.ril.hsdpa.category=8<br />
ro.ril.enable.3g.prefix=1<br />
ro.ril.htcmaskw1.bitmask=4294967295<br />
ro.ril.htcmaskw1=14449<br />
ro.ril.hsupa.category=6<br />
ro.ril.def.agps.mode=2<br />
ro.ril.def.agps.feature=1<br />
ro.ril.enable.sdr=1<br />
ro.ril.enable.gea3=1<br />
ro.ril.enable.fd.plmn.prefix=23402,23410,23411<br />
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0<br />
ro.ril.enable.a52=0<br />
ro.ril.enable.a53=0<br />
ro.ril.enable.dtm=0<br />
# To fix connection issues, change "enable.a53" and "enable.dtm" to be =0<br />
# End of 3G TurboCharged Entries<br />
ro.modversion=Liberty v1.0<br />
ro.versioncode=100<br />
ro.pulldown.text=Liberty 3 v1.0<br />
ro.build.id=4.5.1_57_DX5-35<br />
ro.build.display.id=4.5.1_57_DX5-35+JBMv14<br />
ro.build.version.incremental=110820<br />
ro.build.version.sdk=10<br />
ro.build.version.codename=REL<br />
ro.build.version.release=2.3.3<br />
ro.build.date=Sat Aug 20 10:32:19 IST 2011<br />
ro.build.date.utc=1313816539<br />
ro.build.type=user<br />
ro.build.user=bmvq37<br />
ro.build.host=zin22lnxdroid28<br />
ro.build.tags=release-keys<br />
ro.product.model=DROIDX<br />
ro.product.brand=verizon<br />
ro.product.name=shadow_vzw<br />
ro.product.device=cdma_shadow<br />
ro.product.board=shadow<br />
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a<br />
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi<br />
ro.product.manufacturer=motorola<br />
ro.product.locale.language=en<br />
ro.product.locale.region=US<br />
ro.wifi.channels=<br />
ro.board.platform=omap3<br />
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device<br />
ro.build.product=shadow_vzw<br />
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint<br />
ro.build.description=cdma_shadow-user 2.3.3 4.5.1_57_DX5-35 110820 release-keys<br />
ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/shadow_vzw/cdma_shadow:2.3.3/4.5.1_57_DX5-35/110820:user/release-keys<br />
# end build properties<br />
#<br />
# system.prop for CDMA Shadow<br />
#<br />
# rild.libpath=/system/lib/libril-moto-umts-1.so<br />
rild.libpath=/system/lib/libmoto_ril.so<br />
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttyS0<br />
ro.sf.lcd_density=240<br />
ro.default_usb_mode=2<br />
# BEGIN Motorola, a18772, 05/19/2010, IKSHADOW-5584<br />
# Add 411 to DAN List for VZW.<br />
ro.mot.ril.danlist=611,*611,#611<br />
# END IKSHADOW-5584<br />
persist.ril.ecclist=911,*911,#911<br />
persist.ril.modem.mode =1<br />
# This defines the max event window manager can<br />
# handle in 1 s. We may adjust this # for performance<br />
# reason later<br />
windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=95<br />
# This defines the min duration between two pointer event<br />
ro.min_pointer_dur=10<br />
<br />
# USB modes allowed for UI and switching<br />
ro.ngp_available=1<br />
ro.modem_available=0<br />
persist.usb.android_config=0<br />
<br />
# Default network type.<br />
# 4 => CDMA / EVDO.<br />
ro.telephony.default_network=4<br />
ro.com.google.clientid=android-motorola<br />
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html<br />
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html<br />
ro.cdma.home.operator.numeric=310004<br />
ro.cdma.home.operator.alpha=Verizon<br />
ro.config.vc_call_vol_steps=7<br />
<br />
# wlan interface<br />
wifi.interface = tiwlan0<br />
<br />
# Time between scans in seconds. Keep it high to minimize battery drain.<br />
# This only affects the case in which there are remembered access points,<br />
# but none are in range.<br />
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval = 240<br />
<br />
# Indicate carrier OTA SP number schema<br />
# refer to frameworks/base/telephony/java/com/android/<br />
# internal/telephony/cdma/CDMAPhone.java for the schema:<br />
ro.cdma.otaspnumschema=SELC,1,80,99<br />
<br />
# The OpenGL ES API level that is natively supported by this device.<br />
# This is a 16.16 fixed point number<br />
ro.opengles.version = 131072<br />
<br />
# This is a high density device with more memory, so larger vm heaps for it.<br />
dalvik.vm.heapsize=38m<br />
# The URL for safety information<br />
ro.url.safetylegal=http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles/Support/legal<br />
<br />
# our HTML browser (not WAP browser ) does not need to specify UAProf URL<br />
ro.mot.hw.uaprof=http://uaprof.vtext.com/mot/mb810/mb810.xml<br />
<br />
# Enable HAC to also display Call Setting Menu Option.<br />
ro.mot.hw.HAC=1<br />
# Motorola, a19622, 12/28/2009, IKSHADOW-204 / Location Settings for android<br />
# Property to set enabling state of the location privacy setting feature.<br />
# Motorola, a19622, 03/16/2010, IKSHADOW-2141 / Disable feature 33067<br />
#ro.mot.settings.locprivacy=1<br />
# ERI feature<br />
# 0 OFF<br />
# 1 ON<br />
ro.mot.eri=1<br />
<br />
# Motorola, a22976, 13/5/2010, IKSHADOW-5203<br />
# Delay for Loss Of Service alert<br />
ro.mot.eri.losalert.delay=2000<br />
# If time from last RoamInd change to SID change less than below, not play alert<br />
ro.mot.eri.sidalert.delay=1000<br />
# END IKSHADOW-5203<br />
<br />
# Motorol,a6889c,02/Feb/2010,IKSHADOW-619<br />
# Proximity Sensor feature<br />
# 0 disable<br />
# 1 enable<br />
persist.mot.proximity.touch=1<br />
# End IKSHADOW-619<br />
<br />
# BEGIN Motorola, a22976, 25-Feb-2010, IKSHADOW-702, FID 31841<br />
# VZW Requirement Specifications: NETWORK BASED PLUS CODE DIALING<br />
# 0 disable<br />
# 1 enable<br />
ro.cdma.nbpcd=1<br />
# END IKSHADOW-702<br />
<br />
# BEGIN Motorola, a22976, 12-Mar-2010, IKSHADOW-1784, Power Up Tone<br />
# Motorola, a22976, 12-Apr-2010, IKSHADOW-3298, Remove temporary power up tone<br />
# BEGIN Motorola, wbdq68, 21-May-2010, IKSHADOW-3372, Turn ON Power Up Tone<br />
# Motorola, a22976, 26-May-2010, IKSHADOW-6164, Remove power up tone to keep the same as Droid<br />
#persist.mot.powerup.tone=/system/media/bootup.ogg<br />
# END IKSHADOW-3372<br />
# END IKSHADOW-1784<br />
<br />
# BEGIN Motorola, a22417, 22-Mar-2010, IKSHADOW-2345,default data roaming is on<br />
ro.com.android.dataroaming=true<br />
# END Motorola, a22417, 22-Mar-2010, IKSHADOW-2345,default data roaming is on<br />
<br />
# System property for SMC<br />
ro.service.start.smc=1<br />
# BEGIN Motorola, a21951, 17-Apr-2010, IKSHADOW-3602<br />
# 0 disable<br />
# 1 enable<br />
persist.mot.usb.mediasync = 1<br />
# END Motorola, a21951, 17-Apr-2010, IKSHADOW-3602<br />
<br />
#Proximity sensor debounce time<br />
mot.proximity.delay=100<br />
# disable touch below 60 pixels<br />
mot.proximity.distance=60<br />
<br />
<br />
# BEGIN Motorola, pkd348, 26-Apr-2010,	ISHADOW-4035<br />
# true	Horizontal BUA is preloaded, not allow to install standalone version of BuA from Android Market<br />
# false Horizontal BUA is not preloaded<br />
ro.HorizontalBUA=true<br />
#Proximity sensor debounce time<br />
mot.proximity.delay=100<br />
mot.proximity.distance=60<br />
<br />
# BEGIN Motorola, pkd348, 26-Apr-2010,	ISHADOW-4035<br />
# true	Horizontal VVM is preloaded, not allow to install standalone version of VVM from Android Market<br />
# false Horizontal VVM is not preloaded<br />
ro.HorizontalVVM=true<br />
<br />
# BEGIN Motorola, a22976, 21-May-2010, IKSHADOW-5385<br />
# For Shadow only, NOT applied to Droid2 as requirement different<br />
ro.mot.buttonlight.timeout=1<br />
# END Motorola IKSHADOW-5385<br />
<br />
# BEGIN Motorola, e50202, 3-Sept-2010, IKSTABLETWO-7041, default Mobile Hotspot is on<br />
ro.mot.mynet=true<br />
# END IKSTABLETWO-7041<br />
<br />
# BEGIN Motorola, a22976, 20-Oct-2010, IKSTABLETWOV-3218<br />
cdma.nbpcd.supported=false<br />
# END IKSTABLETWOV-3218<br />
<br />
#BEGIN Motorola, a23021, 20-Dec-2010, IKSTABLETWOV-9078<br />
#set system property for camera calibration in phone<br />
ro.mot.hw.calibratedImager=1<br />
<br />
# Display media sync status<br />
# 0 OFF<br />
# 1 ON<br />
ro.mediasync.enable_sync_ui=1<br />
#END IKSTABLETWOV-9078<br />
# BEGIN Motorola, a23250, 08-Nov-2010, IKMAIN-7258<br />
ro.mot.bindervm.config = 126<br />
# END IKMAIN-7258<br />
<br />
#BEGIN Motorola, dvw873, 5-Jan-2011, IKSTABLETWOV-9499<br />
# add latin encoding type for sms in cdma mode, this is only for vzw<br />
ro.cdma.sms.latin_encode=true<br />
#END IKSTABLETWOV-9499<br />
<br />
# Motorola, IKHALFMWK-3, w001091<br />
# Feature 32711, deep sleep mode support<br />
ro.mot.deep.sleep.supported=true<br />
<br />
#BEGIN Motorola, w35028, 01-APR-2011, IKSTABLEFOURV-6334<br />
#Enable feature 33531<br />
ro.mot.fid.33531.keylock_ecm=true<br />
#END IKSTABLEFOURV-6334<br />
<br />
#<br />
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES<br />
#<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-motorola<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-verizon<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-verizon<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-motorola<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-verizon<br />
ro.kernel.android.ril=yes<br />
persist.ril.mux.noofchannels=7<br />
persist.ril.mux.ttydevice=/dev/ttyS0<br />
persist.ril.modem.ttydevice=/dev/usb/tty1-3:1.0<br />
persist.ril.features=0x07<br />
persist.ril.mux.retries=500<br />
persist.ril.mux.sleep=2<br />
ro.config.ringtone=DroidRollin.ogg<br />
ro.config.notification_sound=Droid.ogg<br />
ro.config.notification_sound=OnTheHunt.ogg<br />
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg<br />
ro.default_usb_mode=0<br />
ro.media.enc.aud.fileformat=qcp<br />
ro.media.enc.aud.codec=qcelp<br />
ro.media.enc.aud.bps=13300<br />
ro.media.enc.aud.ch=1<br />
ro.media.enc.aud.hz=8000<br />
ro.com.google.gmsversion=2.3_r3<br />
ro.telephony.call_ring.multiple=false<br />
ro.telephony.call_ring.delay=750<br />
ro.url.safetylegal=http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles/Support/legal/?model=A855<br />
ro.setupwizard.enable_bypass=1<br />
media.stagefright.enable-record=false<br />
media.stagefright.enab


----------



## ninjabeaver

When ivstarted on a fresh install it was working until I tried the newest market. Now even when I clear the app data and restart it doesn't have my apps...same deal for downgrading to older market versions

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firedawg24

I noticed it happened when I updated to 605. If I'm on 602 I'm good otherwise nada. That will really put a cloud on the Android experience if google is blocking "unauthorized" roms.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gkitab

THIS IS REALLY IRRITATING. IM HAVING SAME ISSUES AND TRIED ALL THE SAME STUFF. I HOPE THE ARE NOT BLOCKING US OUT. ESPECIALLY SINCE MOST OF MY APPS ARE PAID FOR. IF THATS THE CASE REFUND MY PAID APPS. ITS NOT ILLEGAL TO BE ROOTED. ISNT OPENESS WHAT GOOGLE IS ALL ABOUT. THEY COLLECT MY INFORMATION ARE CAN SEE WHERE I AM AT ALL TIMES AND SO CAN CARRIERS. I PAY A LOT OF MONEY FOR MY PHONES AND THERE SERVICE. I SHOULD BE ABLE TO HAVE SOME CONTROL OVER MY PHONE AND IF ITS ROOTED. THEY CANT CONTROL EVERYTHING. I HOPE THIS IS NOT THE CASE, BECAUSE ITS HORSESHIT!

SORRY BOUT THE RANT BUT I FEEL ALOT BETTER. HOPEFULLY THIS CAN BE FIXED.


----------



## daxxone

Had this issue on stock rooted .602 and haven't had it come back since liquid 3.1 flashed yesterday.


----------



## bobAbooey

Maybe try this: Made a quick app for those getting the "This app is incom­pat­i­ble with your <device>". Hopefully it helps. http://t.co/L8hoDyh8


----------



## waschlappen

A shot in the dark.

I was having this issue as well, and after the market updated recently, I realized that the market was randomly switching between the Google accounts that I have on my phone. It's still doing that, which is frustrating. I would like to have only one account associated with the market.

But when I switched between accounts, I found the apps that were missing from my installed apps list. This might not apply to your case, but I thought I'd throw it out there in case it helps anyone.


----------



## ninjabeaver

I recently switched from liberty to cm4gb and my apps are back...so I don't know what is going on...its not just liberty

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sparks639

I was having this issue too, i uninstalled rom toolbox... That fixed the, none of my apps showing in the market problem.

As for "not compatible with your device" issue, im positive its related to screen density. Jrummy posted an a fix app on his twitter / website. Its working for me.


----------



## mailman1175

bobAbooey said:


> Maybe try this: Made a quick app for those getting the "This app is incom­pat­i­ble with your <device>". Hopefully it helps. http://t.co/L8hoDyh8


Tried this after jrummy tweeted it. No worky.


----------



## mailman1175

sparks639 said:


> I was having this issue too, i uninstalled rom toolbox... That fixed the, none of my apps showing in the market problem.


Interesting. I'll try this and report back. I'm using ROM Toolbox Pro, having uninstalled the version packaged with Liberty 3. Hmm...


----------



## psycho_maniac

let us know what happens. i dont use rom toolbox so i dont see how that could effect it.


----------



## mailman1175

psycho_maniac said:


> let us know what happens. i dont use rom toolbox so i dont see how that could effect it.


No effect after uninstalling, rebooting. Reinstalled ROM Toolbox. Was worth a shot.


----------



## psycho_maniac

Thanks!


----------



## goldsmitht

i'm having a similar problem, but not same. I jumped on the "free GETJAR apps" (i'm using a free version of Tweetcaster Pro). Market says there is an update for it, but i can't download from market since i didn't buy from market. AND can't find where to ask at GETJAR for the update.


----------



## bldrman6

Still looking for a solution.

.


----------



## psycho_maniac

Well I got mine to work. Till I closed and reopened the market it did it again. There is this same thread on DroidForums and I followed instructions on there. I think its an app I'm using. Soon I'm gonna install every app one by one. See what happened but some say it happens on a fresh install not even installing apps.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## mailman1175

psycho_maniac said:


> Well I got mine to work. Till I closed and reopened the market it did it again. There is this same thread on DroidForums and I followed instructions on there. I think its an app I'm using. Soon I'm gonna install every app one by one. See what happened but some say it happens on a fresh install not even installing apps.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


My problem occurs on a fresh install, with no apps added. I'm still looking for a solution, as well. I followed up with Google a few days ago, and they said they had no new information.>FWIW, though, I am running CM7 on a Nook Color under the same account, with no problems at all.


----------



## bldrman6

UPDATE....I have fixed the problem..
Do a reboot in to recovery then follow the steps of wipe data reset, clean catcha, and advance wipe davet. Next load your Rom. Reboot.
When Google asks to update (sync) apps for you from your account ..
UNCHECK NO before you sign in. That's it.
Your apps will show up after you accept new market update. Let me know if it worked for you.


----------



## mailman1175

bldrman6 said:


> I have fixed the problem..
> Do a reboot in to recovery then follow the steps of wipe data reset, clean catcha, and advance wipe davet. Next load your Rom. Reboot.
> When Google asks to update apps for you from your account ..
> UNCHECK NO before you sign in. That's it.
> Your apps will show up after you accept new market update. Let me know if it worked for you.


Do you mean to uncheck the option to back up to your Google account? I don't recall seeing an option to update apps from my account.


----------



## bldrman6

Yes


----------



## psycho_maniac

why does THIS fix the issue? that seems strange.
edit: is there a way to do this without reflashing a rom?


----------



## bldrman6

I know it seems strange but you have to try it. To simple. My market apps page shows all of my purchased apps and I no longer have a blank screen. All seems to work normal with downloading new apps. Let me know if it worked for you.


----------



## mailman1175

bldrman6 said:


> Yes


Ok, next question (with apologies if it sounds dumb): Does enabling contact sync under Accounts effectively re-enable Google backup? Or is there a way to do so?

Edit:I tried your solution. No worky.


----------



## unconfuse

It sounds like there is more than one problem going on in this thread. I had the issue of no apps showing up in my main account but the other one was fine. I was related to a hidden directory on the sdcard. Try removing your card and the apps may come back after a restart. If they disappear again once card is reinstalled then you know. You'll need root explorer or a similar file explorer app that can view hidden files. Just to be safe don't delete anything - just remove the dot in front.


----------



## mailman1175

unconfuse said:


> It sounds like there is more than one problem going on in this thread. I had the issue of no apps showing up in my main account but the other one was fine. I was related to a hidden directory on the sdcard. Try removing your card and the apps may come back after a restart. If they disappear again once card is reinstalled then you know. You'll need root explorer or a similar file explorer app that can view hidden files. Just to be safe don't delete anything - just remove the dot in front.


Would I look for the file on the root of the card? Can you be more specific about the filename?


----------



## unconfuse

mailman1175 said:


> Would I look for the file on the root of the card? Can you be more specific about the filename?


Did removing the card work? I had the blackmarket app installed. This left the folder ".blackmart" behind after uninstall. It will be hidden so make sure you have a file manager that can view hidden files and folders. Once I renamed it everything worked again.


----------



## psycho_maniac

What is the hidden directory? that would help then we can still have our sdcards installed by just removing the directory. oh and this method didnt work







i guess ill have to try reflashing the rom.


----------



## mailman1175

For everyone who might still be wondering, I have no solution yet. No contact from Google at all (shocking no one). Once a week or so, I troll through the Market, searching for each of my installed apps individually, to check for updates.

I'd love a solution... Hell, a whiff of a solution would tickle me.


----------



## psycho_maniac

mailman1175 said:


> My problem occurs on a fresh install, with no apps added. I'm still looking for a solution, as well. I followed up with Google a few days ago, and they said they had no new information.>FWIW, though, I am running CM7 on a Nook Color under the same account, with no problems at all.


----------



## mailman1175

What did you do? Am I missing something b/c I'm using Tapatalk?


----------



## psycho_maniac

its like the screen right before it asks you to use gps. remember that screen? i cant show you cuz i dont want to reflash my phone and its been awhile. pretty sure its like the 3rd or 4th screen


----------



## JaguarXT

Uninstall updates for Market. Then in /data/dalvik-cache/ directory do a search on the word market and delete all entries that are part of the Market. Then restart your Android (Droid X). That cleared up lots of issues I had with the Market.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki

Device: Motorola Droid X
Android Version: 2.3.3 Gingerbread
Build: 4.5.1_57_DX5-32 (Rooted)
Home Launchers: ADWLauncher, ADWLauncher EX, and LauncherPro Plus
Verizon System Version: 4.5.602.MB810


----------



## psycho_maniac

bldrman6 said:


> UPDATE....I have fixed the problem..
> Do a reboot in to recovery then follow the steps of wipe data reset, clean catcha, and advance wipe davet. Next load your Rom. Reboot.
> When Google asks to update (sync) apps for you from your account ..
> UNCHECK NO before you sign in. That's it.
> Your apps will show up after you accept new market update. Let me know if it worked for you.


THIS!... This needs to be spread out there so that other people having the problem can solve it. I don't know why this happens. I did this when I got a new phone and it worked! As I remember ppl were saying its like there account is tainted.. so i did this right when I got the galaxy nexus and it seemed to work. Although some updates are not automatically pushed to the phone, but id rather have all my apps show up and tell me i have an update then not knowing what app needs updating and what doesnt.


----------



## mailman1175

psycho_maniac said:


> its like the screen right before it asks you to use gps. remember that screen? i cant show you cuz i dont want to reflash my phone and its been awhile. pretty sure its like the 3rd or 4th screen


No idea. If you're still talking about disabling Google backup, I tried that, and it didn't work. I'm going to flash to the must recent Liberty release sometime soon-ish; I'll see what I get then.


----------



## psycho_maniac

mailman1175 said:


> No idea. If you're still talking about disabling Google backup, I tried that, and it didn't work. I'm going to flash to the must recent Liberty release sometime soon-ish; I'll see what I get then.


did you try this on a fresh install? i head thats the only way it works. i tried it while on a rom for a couple weeks and it did nothing.


----------



## PB64Craig

bldrman6 said:


> I know it seems strange but you have to try it. To simple. My market apps page shows all of my purchased apps and I no longer have a blank screen. All seems to work normal with downloading new apps. Let me know if it worked for you.


Dude you are a genus.. I have been racking my brains out for more than a week with this issue..Looking n searching the web and (@#$%^&)Google.com ETC...ETC... TY, TY, TY
And yes sounded to me like another dead end. I personally would have never even thought of that as the reason >>>>..
But at this point i would have tried running around Manhattan Naked clinching my phone between my butt cheeks ... And believe me ...You wouldn't want to see me naked ....


----------



## PB64Craig

PB64Craig said:


> Dude you are a genus.. I have been racking my brains out for more than a week with this issue..Looking n searching the web and (@#$%^&)Google.com ETC...ETC... TY, TY, TY
> And yes sounded to me like another dead end. I personally would have never even thought of that as the reason >>>>..
> But at this point i would have tried running around Manhattan Naked clinching my phone between my butt cheeks ... And believe me ...You wouldn't want to see me naked ....


EXIT;;; guess I spoke to soon guys..woke up this morning booted up and back to my apps not working...oh well thanks anyway...


----------



## PB64Craig

I will keep an eye out and post back if I get it going


----------



## PB64Craig

Morning all. Well still no luck MacPro... guess I ha w to wait 7 months chill my upgrade hahaha.

°PBz°DX°


----------



## PB64Craig

Well still have this problem and still trying to fix it. If you are having the same issues i suggest you go here and you can report it
https://support.google.com/androidmarket/bin/static.py?hl=en&page=known_issues.cs&ki_topic=1319135
Click>Android Apps >Troubleshooting>missingapps in My Apps Menu>Known issue>ongoing issues...









°PBz°DX°


----------



## darkstarsinner

Give this a shot guys. I have found that if your App Market database reaches anything beyond 98 apps you will get this error.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14596-fix-android-market-my-apps/

Seems to be working for a lot of people.


----------



## PB64Craig

darkstarsinner said:


> Give this a shot guys. I have found that if your App Market database reaches anything beyond 98 apps you will get this error.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14596-fix-android-market-my-apps/
> 
> Seems to be working for a lot of people.


 COPIED FROM THE LINK ABOVE:
Thank you for the info. This is somthing I have not tried as of yet.

I will give this a shoot and report back.

Posted 08 January 2012 - 04:09 PM

So right up front I would like to point out that this may not work for everybody. But I know it has worked for me.

If your Android Market "My Apps" section is always blank it would appear that it is actually a database issue. If you are rooted this is easy enough to fix.

A couple of things you will need:

JRUMMY's ROM TOOLBOX (note: this is a paid app, please support our devs) Root Explorer (You may use another explorer however I have noted that not all will show what the files and/or file contents)

Step 1: Open ROM TOOLBOX and go to "BATCH" by going to "APP MANAGER" then clicking your softkey menu button and selecting "BATCH" Step 2: Slide back one page to reach the "MARKET LINK" page Step 3: Remove all market links Step 4: Reboot your phone Step 5: Open ROOT EXPLORER and find your way to "/data/data/com.android.vending/databases" Step 6: Delete the "market_assets.db" Step 7: Reboot your phone Step 8: Once Phone is booted return to the "MARKET LINKS" page we used to delete all link in ROM TOOLBOX Step 9: Click "LINK USER APPS" EDIT: I have found that linking ALL system apps may put you back into the same issue. Until we can figure out what system apps cause this only link the ones you see in your app drawer!! Step 10: Reboot again for safe measure Step 11: Some report that you should download a free app then uninstall it. You can if you want to but I didn't. Step 12: Open your Market and go to "MY APPS"

Your Apps should all be there. If not run it again. What have you got to lose?

I hope this helps you all. I currently have use of "MY APPS" and all of my updatable Apps within!!!

Edited by darkstarsinner, 09 January 2012 - 03:31 PM.

°PBz°DX°


----------



## aaronzabell

Worked great for a few days! (Atrix 2 here)
Unfortunately things have gone back to "normal" (broken). Nice to know that I have an option in getting the market working though. Thanks for your hard work!
Interesting note: my OG Atrix has the same problem when I'm running the stock ROM. The market app works fine though when I'm on CM7.

Sent from my MB865 using RootzWiki


----------



## nodixe

I dont think its some block on custom firmware. Not only am I a flashaholic but we own about 12 androids in my family and since I buy apps for my younger sibs my google acount is on multiple devices with stock and custom roms. I flash sump bout every 3 days and everytime I do I have to go into market and stop it from installing a crapload of apps automatically....once it even tried to install my free ones??? Also I have only one google acct, I have bought over 100 apps one that one account, and I havnt used a blur rom in forever.....seems like I would have block too if it was on googles end. The problem I have is from installing Masqed Defender from applanet or panda. I liked it so wanted to buy it but market wont let me even after uninstall. That leads me to believe that maybe it has sump to do with .blackmarket files or maybe its a combo of things?
p.s.Can you see your apps in web market?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## haxerpaylay

Honestly when I stopped using titanium backup to restore my apps I haven't had this problem since. Its annoying going through manually downloading them and losing all data for them, but worth it in the long run.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SC trailbuilder

On Lib 3, I have tried everything even went to stock froyo, took It's OTA to GB 605 All the fixes some took a few hours but all ended the same no apps. Got email from Google and they know about this problem and are looking into it. So it's not a rom problem. If Google was doing it to rooted phones then why only a handful of us with no apps?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firedawg24

I tried the steps from post 51 above and it put about 30 of my 180 apps back on, it looks like only my paid apps.. Better than nothing I guess. The weird thing is When I run CM4GB by Revnumbers all my apps show up, when I switch to anything else, at least Blur Roms like liberty or 605 deodexed, I get the no apps problem again. Truly strange, I hate switching back and forth just to update apps.

*Edit: after about 10 minutes I backed out of my apps and then back into it and all my apps are back AWESOME*


----------



## darkstarsinner

Good deal

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SlothlyDX

From what I have read and seen it looks like its morw than the dx and custom roms. It seems more like an account issue. My friend has a bionic with 2 accounts. His account will not show his apps but the other account does. Also as a little fact, it seemed to have fixed itself when using an ics rom over gingerbread. So i think its a google issue. I used to have the same problem and it eventually fixed itself. Go figure









You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## SC trailbuilder

goodspellar said:


> weeee this should be fun


I tried that as well, but after I ran thru the steps tried to get back to link page I get FC so no go for me!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX

The only thing I could think of doing is using titanium backup to link apps to the market or app manager? Besides that you can use atrackdog app to see what needs updating. It isn't always accurate but does help a lot. I use it even though my apps are in the market.

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## SC trailbuilder

SlothlyDX said:


> The only thing I could think of doing is using titanium backup to link apps to the market or app manager? Besides that you can use atrackdog app to see what needs updating. It isn't always accurate but does help a lot. I use it even though my apps are in the market.
> 
> You can't learn if you don't fail!


thanks for the atrackdog tip!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## droidmakespwn

If you have black market installed just delete it. Kills your app list every time. Delete it and wait a minute then check your apps again.


----------

